# Desk installed today



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I started this desk,during My recovery from surgery.Manhandle 3/4" sheets of plywood is the best PT for a comeback,IMO.
This will be the last piece for My cave,I think. 
The towers are just oak ply dado's and 1 rabbet at the top.Just boxes trimmed out in 1 1/16" corner molding and 3/4" cove.
The base detail I made to match the bookcases,7/8" thick mitered wrap arround with a cove cap.
After building the uprights and fiting the glides I had the drawer dimensions and went to work on them.
The top is 15/16" oak,if I had thicker on hand I would have used it.
Drawer bottoms are recycled from a Grizzly crate,I had from work.
Leftover walnut ply made the back panals.
Edgebanded ply was used for the drawer fronts. 
UHMW poly tape was used to allow the the top to move freely.I tested it here to be sure the tung oil
did not adversely effect the adheseive.Worked just fine. 
I also used oval expansion washers with glass filled teflon washers to aid in top movement.
I prefit the finish molding before carrying it all up from the basement in pieces.
Close up of the keyboard tray,birch ply center wrapped in oak.
Then when it was all assembled and ready to go in,it did not fit,Kinda missed that baseboard heater. 
Just missed!Had to move the angled bookcase over a tad.
Lower view of desk/
I think I need a rest,now.

Jim


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Moved angled case over a tad,Fits now.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice James.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job,
looks like a nice cozy place to spend the winter months


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Semipro said:


> Nice job,
> looks like a nice cozy place to spend the winter months



+1... What he said.....


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Jim, very nice work. I'm impressed by your workmanship. I like the 2nd photo of the glued up oak. When I saw the clamps pulling it together - I have never seen clamps like that. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

kywoodchopper said:


> Jim, very nice work. I'm impressed by your workmanship. I like the 2nd photo of the glued up oak. When I saw the clamps pulling it together - I have never seen clamps like that. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Malcom,one hand clamps are Bessey Duoclamps/light duty
Bessey Tools Canada
The K body Revo is for Cabs & tabletops $$$$Great clamp!
Bessey Tools Canada

Jim


----------



## Oliver24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow James, keep it on


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, James.

I love that desk.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice James.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

nice desk


----------

